
Swatch – The Beep (2016) - bkfh
https://gasgasbones.forumchitchat.com/post/remember-these-swatch-the-beep-pager-watch-8194565
======
Luc
> The OP's Swatch styling looks a lot like the newly released mechanical
> Swatch, the "Sistem" (sic, Sigh) 51.

For what it's worth, 'Sistem' is Romansh for 'System'. And Romansh is one of
the official languages of Switzerland.

------
nineteen999
Interesting. I wonder which paging protocol was used, eg. POCSAG or FLEX, at
what baud rate, and whether it's possible to open it up and adjust the
frequency of the inbuilt paging receiver.

EDIT: from this article it seems the Beep used POCSAG. If you could adjust the
frequency it might be usable with the paging network that my team manages
today.

[https://www.rcrwireless.com/19981109/archived-
articles/swatc...](https://www.rcrwireless.com/19981109/archived-
articles/swatch-creates-round-flex-based-pager)

~~~
joezydeco
If those lines across the top glass are wire, and that’s the antenna for
receiving data, then probably not.

~~~
nineteen999
Assuming it can only receive numbers and not alphanumeric text, our encoders
probably can't encode the message format it expects anyway, since they are
different formats in the POCSAG spec and we don't support numeric messages.

------
bkfh
You can see an actual TV ad of this watch on YouTube (8:45 min)
[https://youtu.be/zpkwT-cOf4M?t=523](https://youtu.be/zpkwT-cOf4M?t=523)

~~~
LeoPanthera
I'm amazed you managed to find that, 8 minutes into a block of random TV
commercials.

